# Ladders and scaffolding for exterior two story building



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

I sprayed my 7000 sq ft shop, three sides in five hours. But I was worried about overspray so I had two helpers hold 16' 2x4's that had the corners of a 25x25 tarp screwed to it to minimize overspray. Like a HUGE banner sign thingy, funny looking but it worked. They just watched me as I went to town with the sprayer! :rockon:


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

platinumLLC said:


> http://hydestore.com/hyde-28690-7-5-12-quickreach-max-telescoping-spray-pole.html
> 
> Here's a video of it, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smNQ4xq9lHo


Sorry, I was a way off, I thought you were referring to extension tips. Nifty looking tool, I would still prefer to get up close and personal but if it works then why not.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

griz said:


> Articulating Boom Lift.


Find out the price of a lift before you do anything else. It may be much less than you expect.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Over spray can be eliminated by adjusting your pressure way down and using a huge tip.

Think of it like this: less pressure equals less atomization. Less atomization, less paint airborne. 

I would not go above half of your max pressure. 

I rolled a brick wall last summer with an 18" 1 3/4 nap on a 16 foot pole. Never again...


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

2 stories, I would brush and roll unless access is a pain. Then I would get a lift. But still brush and roll. Use a 25mm sleeve (not sure how big that is in America) abd your laughing


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

summithomeinc said:


> You should post some before and after pics for us to see how it worked out for you.


Yeah that would be nice! I would like to see before and afters as well.

I recommend renting a boom lift for this job. They are fun to drive and operate. Also, you have allot of maneuverability as opposed to ladders and scaffolding.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I priced the job to include a lift if needed. I've driven a ton of them when I worked commercial a while back so the fun factor has worn off for me. Don't get me wrong I like driving them but nothing special on a flat sidewalk. 

But I'm also going to pick up one of those hyde extension poles to try out. The job is going to be about a month of work so I'll have time to try out the extension pole to see if it will work. If it does great, will have a new tool and make a few extra bucks not having to rent a lift. If not I'll make the call to have a lift dropped off and go that route and not much lost.

Thanks for the advice. I'll post back after I do this and let you know if the pole worked or not, will be a month or so before I try it.


----------

